# Critters getting my tomatoes



## oldpro (Jul 8, 2009)

I planted two tomato plants with large tomatoes and one for cherry or grape tomatoes. The cherry tomatoes have a lot of tomatoes, although they are the yellow variety and thought I was buying red ones. The large tomato plants started off with quite a few tomatoes but they started disappearing as soon as they became the size of a golf ball, even though they were green and hard.

Those plants no longer even make flowers. The plants themselves are very healthy, and I have continued to fertilize every couple of weeks. 

We do have a number of squirrels in our back yard and I suspect they are the culprits. Short of fried squirrel, what can I do.

Oldpro


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

Maybe bird netting? But probably not worth it since they will probably be flaming out here in the next month and dying... Unless they are a summer/heat tolerant variety.


----------



## joe h (Jul 3, 2012)

No more squirrels or birds.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Joe ... Is that 1.5" PVC? What are you using for netting and where did you get it?

I my need to do something like that for my Cherry bushes. Looks good.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> Joe ... Is that 1.5" PVC? What are you using for netting and where did you get it?
> 
> I my need to do something like that for my Cherry bushes. Looks good.


I'm waiting for an answer too.That's a great idea and probably would save the plants from a hail storm unless as big as baseballs.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I have the same basic concept in place, but with old fence 4x4s. Little furry varmints have found the gaps and are wiping me out. They get three, I may get one. I'm not talking a nibble...the maters are nearly completely eaten. Ripe or green appears not to matter much...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Whatever is getting to mine is carrying even the big tomatoes as far as 20 yards away from the plants. I'm thinking it must be a **** unless there is a squirrel-zilla running around my place. I'm going to put a game cam out there today to see if I can catch it in action.


----------



## joe h (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry for late reply. It is 2" pvc. I bought the fittings from a pvc furniture supply store. Net is a heavy duty bird net from amazon. It seems light to me but held up to a cat trying hard to escape. My garden is small at 15x24.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I had done a similar set up as joe did with the pvc on my 5 raised rows . it stops everything if you do it all around. I got my netting from lowes or home depot don't remember which. Have pics of a squirrel aring off a mater that he could hardly carry. I have been keeping mine sprayed with combination of daconil and liquid seven , to control blight and bugs.


----------



## dmc63 (Nov 25, 2013)

Make you a hot pepper spray. Works good. Just run them in the blender ,strain add water then spray. 
Works good on the bugs also.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

22shorts


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

12' batting cage at academy?


----------

